# 99 altima, AC clutch, is it replaceable? How to?



## ironforger (Oct 2, 2007)

I bought a 1999 altima for my daughter a few years ago. car is pretty damn reliable! Ok, so the waterpump siezed up last week and shredded the serpentine belt. The belt whipped around and ripped out the wires for the AC clutch electro magnet. I'm looking for a used AC clutch to change this out. Any tips? Is the clutch changeable? She's in Arkansas, I'm in NJ, i'm going to have t he part shipped to her and have a local mechanic do it. Before I do I thought I would check here to see how much trouble it is to change the clutch out. Would hate to go through the trouble just to find out no one would want to do it, you know?

Thanks!


----------

